# iwc pilot chrono (ref 377709): putting an IWC clasp on the watch OG strap



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

hi all;
I was playing with the idea of getting an IWC deployment clasp to replace the pin buckle on the pilot chrono 377709.
talking to a certain store they told me that "that you would need a strap designed to fit a folding buckle". when I asked why I was told that "The straps for folding buckles have a different length than the ones designed for pin buckles" and that "the folding clasp won't sit on the center of the back of your wrist"
can anyone confirm this? is this truly the case? i mean, of course technically I can perform the switch but I dont want to make the investment and find out the strap is not long enough. unfortunately I dont have access to these clasps and cant size this myself.
can anyone shed some light? maybe from personal experience?
thanks for the help!


----------



## Armidoro (Mar 12, 2013)

I might be wrong but as far as I know you would need to get an entirely new strap designed for the folding clasp. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally71 (Jul 12, 2016)

In my experience pin buckle and folding clasp are perfectly interchangeable until width of buckle are the same, and they sit almost on the same place respect to the strap.
Actually, if you google for IWC pin buckle and folding clasp, you will realize that, once closed, they are designed to have almost the same distance between the spring bar and the strap retaining hole.

Strap are not symmetric and comes on different lengths (short, regular, XL), with several holes. The position where the buckle will sit will depend on the combination of the wrist size and strap length.
Recently I purchased the IWC leather strap for my 3777-10 and the portugeiser folding clasp, which I like more than the original folding clasp of the 3777.
No problem with the combo.


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

Wally71 said:


> In my experience pin buckle and folding clasp are perfectly interchangeable until width of buckle are the same, and they sit almost on the same place respect to the strap.
> Actually, if you google for IWC pin buckle and folding clasp, you will realize that, once closed, they are designed to have almost the same distance between the spring bar and the strap retaining hole.
> 
> Strap are not symmetric and comes on different lengths (short, regular, XL), with several holes. The position where the buckle will sit will depend on the combination of the wrist size and strap length.
> ...


it seems there there is some kind of an issue here. see what IWC support wrote to me:


> Please be advised that a folding clasp should be worn on a suited leather strap. The difference in length for the leather straps for the different buckle options arein buckle - 175/75mm
> deployment folding clasp - 145/55mm
> This adjustment in length of a leather strap for a folding clasp ensures that the dial sits correctly in the centre of your wrist.
> The leather strap for a folding clasp, suited to model IW3777, in jet black alligator leather is reference IWA59225.
> ...


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

IWC straps for deployant are of totally different measurements that those for pin buckle; while you can indeed install a deployant on the strap that is designed for pin buckle, it will be very much off-centered on the wrist. To get it to work correctly, you will need a strap that is made for deployant. And no, ADs do not negotiate on clasps, unless you are also buying a watch with it.


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

korneevy said:


> IWC straps for deployant are of totally different measurements that those for pin buckle; while you can indeed install a deployant on the strap that is designed for pin buckle, it will be very much off-centered on the wrist. To get it to work correctly, you will need a strap that is made for deployant. And no, ADs do not negotiate on clasps, unless you are also buying a watch with it.


from your experience, is this only a single side folding clasp issue due to the nature of the attachment points of single side folding claps in general (not IWC specific)?
I mean, double side push button clasp should sit dead in the center with the OG strap IMHO. is this correct?
thanks


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

gkatz said:


> from your experience, is this only a single side folding clasp issue due to the nature of the attachment points of single side folding claps in general (not IWC specific)?
> I mean, double side push button clasp should sit dead in the center with the OG strap IMHO. is this correct?
> thanks


That's due to single side clasp design indeed


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

I have the IWC folding clasp for my 377714. I purchased it and the appropriate IWC Santoni strap. I can confirm that the strap designed for the pin buckle causes awkward placement of the folding clasp on the inside of your wrist.

I bought the clasp and strap from Ace Jewelers at a pretty decent discount off retail. You can order from their website.


----------



## itswaqar (Apr 25, 2017)

I am in a similar boat. I also want to buy a deployant clasp for my 3777-09 Pilot. I have seen online that people are using a deployant buckle on the standard strap. If anyone using an IWC folding buckle on a standard strap, could you please share the pictures and let us know how it sits on the wrist. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

itswaqar said:


> I am in a similar boat. I also want to buy a deployant clasp for my 3777-09 Pilot. I have seen online that people are using a deployant buckle on the standard strap. If anyone using an IWC folding buckle on a standard strap, could you please share the pictures and let us know how it sits on the wrist. Thanks in advance.


@itswaqar, I think its pretty simple. put your watch on and take a look at the back of your wrist. take a note where the buckle sits. this is the exact point where the IWC single side clasp would start and go its full length to the side. so if your buckle is on the middle of your wrist it will not sit right and obviously not symmetric like it should. this is why IWC will sell you a special strap with a short end that is specific to their clasp.
if you buy a double folding clasp (push button) you will not have this issue. but IWC do not make them. so its not IWC but you will also save big $$
take a look below, taken from IWC catalog, the special straps the make for their clasps:


----------



## Wally71 (Jul 12, 2016)

itswaqar said:


> I am in a similar boat. I also want to buy a deployant clasp for my 3777-09 Pilot. I have seen online that people are using a deployant buckle on the standard strap. If anyone using an IWC folding buckle on a standard strap, could you please share the pictures and let us know how it sits on the wrist. Thanks in advance.


Here's mine, purchased after the watch, with wich I'm totally happy and comfortable, even if it is not the deployant one.


----------



## ccjoey09 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have used the deploy clasp on both types of straps, ones designed for deploys and ones designed for tang buckle. Both worked well.


----------



## itswaqar (Apr 25, 2017)

Wally71 said:


> Here's mine, purchased after the watch, with wich I'm totally happy and comfortable, even if it is not the deployant one.
> 
> View attachment 11712450


Thanks for sharing the picture Wally71. The folding clasp from Portugieser looks pretty cool. Is the shorter length strap at 6 o clock or 12 O Clock position. Thanks!


----------



## Wally71 (Jul 12, 2016)

I agree, the clasp from Portugieser is cool and I got technically involved in the manufacturing of the logo on it, so I have a personal attachment to the piece. 
Position of the shorter strap is at 6 o clock.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Wally71 said:


> I agree, the clasp from Portugieser is cool and I got technically involved in the manufacturing of the logo on it, so I have a personal attachment to the piece.
> Position of the shorter strap is at 6 o clock.


Personally involved? Wow. Do tell more?


----------



## Wally71 (Jul 12, 2016)

Sorry, I can't tell that much. All I can say is that the company I work for supplied the machine and helped with the parameters to engrave the "Scafusia" logo according to IWC quality standard.


----------



## Cocochu (May 6, 2017)

Hi all I only join WUS today, hope these photos not coming too late. My first time upload hope come out well here!


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

I had this combination and the only thing I did was swap strap sides: short length at 6 and long at 12. Worked fine for me.



gkatz said:


> hi all;
> I was playing with the idea of getting an IWC deployment clasp to replace the pin buckle on the pilot chrono 377709.
> talking to a certain store they told me that "that you would need a strap designed to fit a folding buckle". when I asked why I was told that "The straps for folding buckles have a different length than the ones designed for pin buckles" and that "the folding clasp won't sit on the center of the back of your wrist"
> can anyone confirm this? is this truly the case? i mean, of course technically I can perform the switch but I dont want to make the investment and find out the strap is not long enough. unfortunately I dont have access to these clasps and cant size this myself.
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

from all the pictures you can clearly see that the clasp sits on the side of the hand. several people complained they did not feel comfortable with it and several said it was ok.
however, apparently IWC did not intend to have it sit on the side, they intend to have it sit in the center and thats why they sell the special strap.
i'd love to see someone upload pics of a clasp with the special strap on the pilot 377709


----------



## Willemh (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the deployant clasp i received on my BP (old style small clasp) on my Mk xviii. I like this one better than the larger one i bought for my bp.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

Willemh said:


> I have the deployant clasp i received on my BP (old style small clasp) on my Mk xviii. I like this one better than the larger one i bought for my bp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you please take a picture of it opened so that I can see the mechanism and size?
thanks


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

gkatz said:


> can you please take a picture of it opened so that I can see the mechanism and size?
> thanks


Mate just go and try one, it's not that hard - every wrist is different, what works for me may be very far from what you want.

The deployant strap is designed the way it is made for a good reason - just trust those who have it when we tell yo that.

Here is mine:


----------



## Willemh (Feb 23, 2009)

gkatz said:


> can you please take a picture of it opened so that I can see the mechanism and size?
> thanks












Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

korneevy said:


> Mate just go and try one, it's not that hard - every wrist is different, what works for me may be very far from what you want.
> 
> The deployant strap is designed the way it is made for a good reason - just trust those who have it when we tell yo that.
> 
> Here is mine:


you stated that this is a small style clasp. I never heard of that so I requested a picture of it open so that I can asses what is a small one as opposed to large one.
thanks anyways.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

gkatz said:


> you misunderstood my question. I stated that this is a small style clasp. I never heard of that so I requested a picture of it open so that I can asses what is a small one as opposed to large one.
> thanks anyways.


All IWC deployment clasps are identical design - difference in clasp (Portugeiser vs Pilot etc) on the outside are purely in appearance only. If you go to any AD, they will show you a dozen of watches with various IWC clasps, you can just try to your hearts content and pick the one that works best with your strap length and wrist size.


----------



## Willemh (Feb 23, 2009)

Style might be the same but size is different.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------

